# Is or Isn't an alteration?



## Brad Cannon (Aug 30, 2017)

Does your jurisdiction consider re-plastering of a commercial pool as an "alteration" thereby triggering ADA compliance?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 30, 2017)

Interesting, does pool have a lift, steps with handrails (or not), a poolside shower (or not?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 30, 2017)

I do not know of an exemption in the code in chapter 1 or 11B that you exempt. 
Is the cost over $150k? if not you only need to spend 20% on access upgrades....


----------



## Brad Cannon (Aug 30, 2017)

No lift  but three locations with steps and handrails.  Yes pool side shower and restroom/lockers available which are all accessible.


----------



## Brad Cannon (Aug 30, 2017)

mark handler said:


> I do not know of an exemption in the code in chapter 1 or 11B that you exempt.
> Is the cost over $150k? if not you only need to spend 20% on access upgrades....


I agree... but I need to determine if it is considered an alteration because that what triggers accessibility requirements. Getting some push back from PW on if it is an alteration or consider regular maintenance.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 30, 2017)

How much are you doing?
Repair a section or plastering the pool.
I use 100 sq. ft. as a general rule for roofing gyp, bd. or wall plastering.


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2017)

Brad Cannon said:


> Does your jurisdiction consider re-plastering of a commercial pool as an "alteration" thereby triggering ADA compliance?




Welcome!! Since no one else has

Ahhh the fine town of Calistoga

Is that your stunt double in the picture??


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2017)

Brad Cannon said:


> I agree... but I need to determine if it is considered an alteration because that what triggers accessibility requirements. Getting some push back from PW on if it is an alteration or consider regular maintenance.




Your own city, no respect , no respect


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2017)

Brad Cannon said:


> Does your jurisdiction consider re-plastering of a commercial pool as an "alteration" thereby triggering ADA compliance?




They must be doing more than that?

No plumbing or electrical


----------



## Brad Cannon (Aug 30, 2017)

They plan on plastering the whole pool.  Sq. ft. is 2,035 ... thanks.


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2017)

Brad Cannon said:


> They plan on plastering the whole pool.  Sq. ft. is 2,035 ... thanks.




Not a pool guy, but would that be something like painting a whole exterior of a house ?? If so would you require upgrades on that?


----------



## Brad Cannon (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope... no respect!  Uggg... and yes there's plumbing upgrades probably the anti entrapment devices etc. oh yea and some tile and deck work.  LOL!


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2017)

If you have time give it a day or two for more responses.

Plus might bring up all the lawsuits because of ada. Our city is trying to upgrade as much as possible


----------



## Brad Cannon (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the comments.  Appreciate everyone's time.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 31, 2017)

I would call it a repair


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2017)

Rick18071 said:


> I would call it a repair




A city seldom does repairs without upgrades:::

""yes there's plumbing upgrades probably the anti entrapment devices etc. oh yea and some tile and deck work. """


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 31, 2017)

"Ouch"! tile and deck work is an accessible surface, at the least you will need to provide POT to area of work, a lift and compliant parking.


----------



## steveray (Sep 1, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> "Ouch"! tile and deck work is an accessible surface, at the least you will need to provide POT to area of work, a lift and compliant parking.



I think you already need the lift per ADA....


----------



## steveray (Sep 1, 2017)

REPAIR. The restoration to good or sound condition of any
part of an existing building for the purpose of its maintenance.

I'd call it a repair.....


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2017)

Some of the requirements under the ADA do not require updates or remodeling of the facility to trigger compliance for municipal properties. Municipalities are required to make all of their facilities compliant or at the very least have plans developed to do it over a specific period of time. The requirement for a lift for pool access is 1 of these and was not only mandated for municipal pools but also for hotels etc.


----------

